# حصريا اجمد ترنيمه ممكن تسمعها لهايدى منتصر(اوقات بتوب)هنا وبسCdQ 128 Kbps



## BeBo0o0o (30 مايو 2009)

حصريا اجمـــــد تـــرنيمه ممكــــن تسمعهــــــــا
   لهــــايدى منتصــــر(اوقــــات باتـــوب)
  هنـــــــا وبـــــــــــــــس













 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 5MB






  اوقـــــــــــات باتـــــــوب
ترنــــيــم: هايدى منتصـــر
http://rapidshare.com/files/23894877...Y_BeBo0o0o.rar



 +++
 اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++


 يـــــــارب تنـــــــالوا كل بـــركه وخيــــــر من هــــذا العمــــــل 
 +++امـــــــــــــين+++
 ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو






 
"إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا اجمد ترنيمه ممكن تسمعها لهايدى منتصر(اوقات باتوب)هنا وبسCdQ 128 Kbps*

شكرا على الترنيمه يا بيبو 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tamer9002 (30 مايو 2009)

*طبعا الترنيمة رائعة بس دي مش هايدي دي بنت صوتها ملائكي اسمها بوسي وحاولت اقلب النت علي ترانيم تاني ليها مفيش فايدة
تامر*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا كتييربيبو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حيات_​


----------



## filx2008 (14 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك شكرا لتعبك


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على الترنيمة 

بس ديه مش هايدى خاااااااااااااااااااالص و واضحه زى الشمس انها مش هى خالص
مش عارفه ليه اى حد بيرنم و مش معروف يبقى هايدى و خلاص 
حتى ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امى بترنمها مارى هانى
 برضوا يقولوا عليها هايدى مش فاهمه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم ميرسى لتعبك​*


----------



## محب نبيل (15 يناير 2010)

لية الترنيمة مش راضية تتحمل


----------



## محب نبيل (15 يناير 2010)

ممكن تبعتلى ترانيم فيليب ويصا


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (15 يناير 2010)

لية مش عارفة اسمع الترنيمة ولا احملها اريد المساعدة شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## christin (15 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا​*


----------



## filx2008 (21 يناير 2010)

انوش و تامر معاهم حق ديه ترنيمة ل بوسى وهى مش مشهورة بس روعة


----------



## MinaGayed (9 ديسمبر 2010)

:999:*تشكر بجد يا بيبو , انا كنت بدور على الترنيمه ديه بقالى كتير 30:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

للعلم فقط الترنيمة مش بصوت المرنمة هايدى منتصر
​


----------



## nermeen1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ayman adwar (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------

